# seanney



## seanney79 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi I am an EU passport holder with a trade in Plumbing,gas fitting and my wife a dental tech and teacher.She has EU passport as well. Hoping to go to Stuttgart and Munich and live in April. Any tips of getting some rental apartments and accomodation and also registration , insurance etc. Any help advise appreciated. Regards
Sean


----------

